
Threads, processes and concurrency in Python: some thoughts - jnoller
http://www.artima.com/weblogs/viewpost.jsp?thread=299551
======
jnoller
And some of Guido's thoughts coming out of Europython:

[http://mail.python.org/pipermail/python-
dev/2010-July/102306...](http://mail.python.org/pipermail/python-
dev/2010-July/102306.html)

